# Calling all Handel experts!



## netjaws (May 31, 2011)

Hello there, first time viewer, first time poster.

I came across this recital by two young people on youtube: see below



 and was instantly reminded of a song I remember when I was a lad taking piano lessons. (Have no track to upload, but I think youtube is a relatively secure site). I seem to remember the sheet music being in a large book of very simple pieces for beginners, the piece titled, simply, "Bourree." It starts in at 1:12 in the video.

Does anyone recognize this, and know the HWV catalog number for it? A search on the iTunes music store returns 442 results, far more than is possible to sift through.

If anyone can help, thank you!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Is this the correct video? Star Wars v. Titanic comes up.


----------



## netjaws (May 31, 2011)

HAHAHA, ABSOLUTELY NOT!!

Here is the correct link:


----------

